# Suitable Stubbies?



## SpaceMonkey (25/7/05)

I'm just getting started with brewing, and have what I assume is the usual dillemma of not having enough bottles (apart from the first lot of PET bottles that come with the Coopers brewing kit). However my local pub can supply me with as many used stubbies as I need. I like the idea of using stubbies as they're a convenient size for the occaisional drink, but I'm a little worried about the suitability of the 330ml Heineken, Becks and Corona stubbies that I have available. if I prime these with carbonation drops that state they are designed for 345-375ml bottles is this going to result in over-priming and exploding stubbies, or is the difference minimal enough for this to not be an issue? Am I better off looking into bulk priming?
And can anyone reccomend a particularly suitable brand of stubbie to look out for? Any advice is much appreciated, thanx!!
(edit: oops, I realised I should have probably posted this in common ground, admins feel free to move it  )


----------



## berto (25/7/05)

Id not use the corona bottles. Clear glass is no good for your beer. Sunlight is a bad word. 
Ive got a few hahn premium bottles which work well, and also monteiths seem to be alright. I mainly use long necks though so havent really tried them out yet.


----------



## SpaceMonkey (25/7/05)

berto said:


> Id not use the corona bottles. Clear glass is no good for your beer. Sunlight is a bad word.
> Ive got a few hahn premium bottles which work well, and also monteiths seem to be alright. I mainly use long necks though so havent really tried them out yet.
> [post="68488"][/post]​


Is the issue with the corona bottles just the colour of the glass? Because the beer will be stored in a garage where it's pretty dark so not sure if that's much of an issue. I can get plenty of green Heineken/Becks bottles anyway though so maybe better tostick to those.


----------



## barls (25/7/05)

i use hahn premium long necks with a couple of coopers longnecks thrown in the mix


----------



## SpaceMonkey (25/7/05)

Any idea on whether the 330ml capacity is going to be too small for the carbonation drops? While I'd like to move onto racking the brew and bulk priming it at some point, I'd like to keep things simple as possible early on.


----------



## barls (25/7/05)

it shouldnt as i didnt even notice the difference between the 700ml and the 800ml long necks i have.


----------



## Kai (25/7/05)

SpaceMonkey said:


> berto said:
> 
> 
> > Id not use the corona bottles. Clear glass is no good for your beer. Sunlight is a bad word.
> ...



If the bottles are out of the light, it doesn't matter what colour the glass is.

Green bottles offer little in the way of protection from sunlight.


----------



## deadly (25/7/05)

Try a search for stubbies - plenty of info about


----------



## dickTed (25/7/05)

Hi there SpaceMonkey. Welcome to brewing.

I did a few brews in 330's, but I've gone back to 375 screw tops 'cause I have a 425 glass, and I'd rather wash 60 than 70.

Used the same amount of sugar, and haven't noticed any difference in carbonation.


----------



## SpaceMonkey (25/7/05)

Thanks for the replies people. I'll get the pub to start a bottle collection for me this week and ask if they can especially hold onto the 375ml Crown stubbies for me I think, but I'll get them to keep the Heinies too in case there's not enough of the Crowns (I don't think they move too much Crown).
Finally I'm assuming a bench capper works fine with stubbies?


----------



## shmick (26/7/05)

SpaceMonkey said:


> Thanks for the replies people. I'll get the pub to start a bottle collection for me this week and ask if they can especially hold onto the 375ml Crown stubbies for me I think, but I'll get them to keep the Heinies too in case there's not enough of the Crowns (I don't think they move too much Crown).
> Finally I'm assuming a bench capper works fine with stubbies?
> [post="68505"][/post]​



Careful with the Crown lager stubbies SM - don't overcarbonate.
Weakest bottles around. Threw all mine away after 2 exploded.
Glass walls were very thin (<2mm).


----------



## Steve (26/7/05)

Yes - bench cappers are adjustable to suit any size bottle - good luck with your beer bottle collecting. I bet in a couple of brews time you will be onto longnecks SpaceMonkey!
Cheers
Steve

P.S. My two cents worth on the colour of the stubbies. I use brown longnecks for all my brews but I always use a couple of clear glass stubbies as my sampler bottles. I like to see the colour, clarity etc as they settle after bottling. All my bottles are stored in the laundry (no sunlight) and not had a problem. I wouldnt store the clear stubbies on the window ledge though.


----------



## KoNG (26/7/05)

Space Monkey,
if you have the pub at your disposal.. get them to start keeping champagne bottles! it may take a little longer but you can startcollecting while you are using stubbies.
champange bottles are extra thick and sturdy, it would take a decent priming error to get a bomb with these... and they look great when all cleaned up. worth the effort

Slainte'
KoNG


----------



## PostModern (26/7/05)

I second Kong in recommending the bubbly bottles. They are great. Since I started kegging, I'm gradually letting go of beer bottles and collecting the bubbly ones. You just need a different bell on the capper and larger crown seals.


----------



## johnno (26/7/05)

If you can, get grolsch bottles.
These are thick and sturdy and as an extra bonus you dont need to muck around with a capper.

johnno


----------



## mikem108 (26/7/05)

I like the Little Creatures stubbies, the labels come off really easily.


----------



## Kieren (26/7/05)

I use clear bottles for my yeast cultures. You can see the colour of the yeast much easier, when it is old it goes a muddy brown colour and can cause sluggish ferments.

Kieren


----------



## ryanator (26/7/05)

I often use stubbies when bottling my brews. As mentioned earlier, be careful with the Crown stubbies. I have had so many of the little bastards explode.

I have used many clear bottles over the past year and havn't had any problems (my beer is stored in dark conditions though).

I have also had a heap of Tasman Bitter bottles explode. They look sturdy but must have thin glass walls.

In my experience, good stubbies are:
- Monteiths
- Grolsch
- Coopers
- Emu Bitter/Export
- Carlton Premium (Clear)

The only annoying thing with using stubbies is the amount of bottle tops you go through.

Cheers!


----------



## ryanator (26/7/05)

Another point I forgot to mention was that if you are using different sized stubbies when bottling, bulk prime your brew. It saves a heap of time and effort (and frustration).

Cheers!


----------



## Bidtfaun (26/7/05)

after 4 years of brewing, I am yet to have a bottle explode.....(touch wood..hehehe)

bottles I have used are: 

Amsterdam 330 ml, 
Grolsch 473 ml & 1.5 L, 
James Squire 345 ml
Amstel 330 ml
650 ml green bottle from HBS (I use these almost exclusively now)

that's it I think.....oh yeah....I avoid twist tops 'cause I think they suck....real beer bottles have to be popped off, not screwed...any screwing should be kept to either DIY or the bedroom!

chars

Bidtfaun


----------



## RobW (26/7/05)

ryanator said:


> I often use stubbies when bottling my brews. As mentioned earlier, be careful with the Crown stubbies. I have had so many of the little bastards explode.[post="68561"][/post]​



That surprises me. I've used mostly Crown lager bottles for about 15 years & only ever had 1 go bang - & that was this year. What are your carbonation levels like?


----------



## Tyberious Funk (26/7/05)

I've been using stubbies, or more specifically Crowns (mainly 'cos they were what I could get hold of). I didn't realise they were a bit brittle. I don't mind using stubbies because while they are a pain to bottle, they are much more convenient for storing and drinking.

The problem is, I don't have anywhere nearly enough! Ironically I live right next door to an RSL and I hear them dumping bottles every morning... stubbies and longnecks both twisties and rolltops, even champagne bottles, but they sell them to a recycler. 

Where do most people get their bottles from? Does anyone know of any pubs in Melbourne's eastern suburbs that are homebrewer friendly?


----------



## shmick (26/7/05)

Tyberious Funk said:


> Where do most people get their bottles from? Does anyone know of any pubs in Melbourne's eastern suburbs that are homebrewer friendly?
> [post="68590"][/post]​



Drink 'em yourself. :chug: 
Myself & 2 mates drunk and collected 100 cartons of Black old & Coopers Sparkling long necks in less than 12 mths.  
They mount up fairly quickly.
Got back into brewing when my mate moved and a box trailer full of empties needed a new home.


----------



## Jim - Perth (26/7/05)

Weihenstephan bottles are the way to go.
Advantages:
1) 500ml
2) Strong
3) Brown
4) Crown seal
5) Good beer to drink
6) Most are bottle conditioned & you can culture the yeast.


----------



## Tyberious Funk (26/7/05)

shmick said:


> Tyberious Funk said:
> 
> 
> > Where do most people get their bottles from? Does anyone know of any pubs in Melbourne's eastern suburbs that are homebrewer friendly?
> ...



Crikey, that'd be, what, 2400 longnecks???

Sadly, practically none of my friends are beer drinkers :angry: (I'm thinking of trading some of them for better ones  ). And while I am slowly building up my own collection of empties, I need more right now... not in the six months it would take me to drink my way through them


----------



## ryanator (26/7/05)

RobW said:


> ryanator said:
> 
> 
> > I often use stubbies when bottling my brews. As mentioned earlier, be careful with the Crown stubbies. I have had so many of the little bastards explode.[post="68561"][/post]​
> ...



I was brewing with maple syrup (probably a bad idea). The sugar in maple syrup takes much longer to ferment. I thought fermentation in the drum had ceased so I bottled the brew and let it age for about three months then BOOM! Crownies were the only ones to explode though. That could be to the fact that I didn't want the rest to explode so I drank the whole 23 litres in about two days.


----------



## berto (26/7/05)

> Is the issue with the corona bottles just the colour of the glass? Because the beer will be stored in a garage where it's pretty dark so not sure if that's much of an issue. I can get plenty of green Heineken/Becks bottles anyway though so maybe better tostick to those.
> [post="68490"][/post]​



The other issue with the corona bottles is your mates thinking youve jumped the fence. Take a look at the guys sucking on a corona next time youre at the pub. Well bar in the case of corona. No self respecting pub sells the stuff.


----------



## SpaceMonkey (26/7/05)

Awesome stuff guys, the pub in question is a pretty trendy place so bubbly bottles should actually be no problem, they would go through several every evening so a week should be enough to get me a good stock. I'll take your advice and go for them I reckon.
Had thought of the Grolsch bottles too, I doubt they sell too much Grolsch though and it will only be the little ones. Still I might try and get some of them too, plus some Coronas for sample bottles.


----------



## Jazzafish (27/7/05)

Wow,

I'm surprised out of all those replies only one mention of dropping the coopers drops and going with the bulk prime... even if it is slightly off topic.

Don't get me wrong, the drops are pretty good in my experience. However, bulk priming is better.

See: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/Freq...pics-t1151.html

Then scroll down to the bulk priming section.

Top idea with the wine bottles though... anything that is glass, thick and a pop top is preferable. I have read that crownies are weak, guess the beer is contagious and the glass caught the disease! ha ha ha... 

Having mentioned that, I only bottle long necks and they are all twist tops. Never had an explosion or broken glass thread yet... 3 years old! But you get them free... so less to loose right. You should experiment for the benefit of the greater good of this forum!

Cheers,
Jarrad


----------



## Kai (27/7/05)

RobW said:


> ryanator said:
> 
> 
> > I often use stubbies when bottling my brews. As mentioned earlier, be careful with the Crown stubbies. I have had so many of the little bastards explode.[post="68561"][/post]​
> ...




I've been thinking about this, and I reckon it's because they changed the bottles a couple years ago. Crown bottles used to have no logo on them, felt fairly thick and looked dead sexy once the label was removed. Now they're thinner and have the crown logo stamped into the glass, which also distorts the bottle making it no longer properly round.


----------



## deadly (27/7/05)

I've only crownies never had em pop - I have'nt seen the new ones with the stamp on the glass


----------



## Bidtfaun (27/7/05)

deadly your avatar is disturbingly funny!


----------



## colinw (27/7/05)

These days when I bother with bottles at all I mostly use XXXX tallies. I used to use a lot of 500ml bottles as well. The better quality English & German bottles like Youngs, Fullers, Erdinger, Schneider and so forth are great. Beware of the lower quality thin bottles used by Hansa Pils, Schoefferhofer, etc. which are quite fragile.

I've long since thrown out all my Crown stubbies. I never had one pop, but I kept on cracking them if I got too heavy handed with the bench capper. I've even had the whole neck snap off one when I tried to open it!

The stubbies I've kept for infrequent use are mostly James Squire, Matilda Bay and Little Creatures, plus a few Corona bottles which are great for watching your beer carbonate and drop clear (but keep them in a dark place). When I get around to brewing a Chilli beer, I'll probably collect more Corona bottles as I intend to serve with a pepper in each bottle and a Corona bottle would be great for displaying the evil goodness within.

Edit: my vote for best looking stubby is a delabeled Matilda Bay bottle. It just looks like a real beer bottle - a miniature version of the reusable tallies of old.


----------



## RobW (27/7/05)

Kai said:


> I've been thinking about this, and I reckon it's because they changed the bottles a couple years ago. Crown bottles used to have no logo on them, felt fairly thick and looked dead sexy once the label was removed. Now they're thinner and have the crown logo stamped into the glass, which also distorts the bottle making it no longer properly round.
> [post="68726"][/post]​



And aren't those labels a bugger to get off.
Another option is champagne bottles - easy to get you only need the bigger tirage bell for your capper.


----------



## Jim - Perth (27/7/05)

I have got a dozen of the original Matilda Bay swing tops. They are beauties - I wish they still did them. They have the added advantage of being brown + they are 550 or 600mls.


----------



## Steve (27/7/05)

I was recently given a few of the new glass mount franklin water bottles. They are pale blue (ish) in colour. Approx 300mls in size?? Ive used a couple as sampler bottles and they seem to be fine. They were stored in a dark laundry - no sunlight. And they arent twist tops either which is a bonus. Any one else tried these?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## SpaceMonkey (27/7/05)

All sorted!! The pub's told me that they go through tons of champagne so I'll have a stack of bubbly bottles this weekend, plus a few crownies and some coronas for sample bottles. 
Just a couple of questions for sydneysiders, is there anywhere in Sydney, (preferrably on the north shore) who stocks the extra large crown seals and the larger sized bell for my bench capper?


----------



## barls (27/7/05)

try here
http://daveshomebrew.com.au/index.php?opti...ntpage&Itemid=1


----------



## homebrewworld.com (27/7/05)

I am quite fond of the 2L P.E.T bottles (Coke etc) .
I store the 2L in them, squeeze the air out, and store out of the light.
Pull one off the shelf, chill and then carbonate with the 'Carbonator' attachment, or throw in a coupple of sugar drops when bottling.

No bottle caps (regular type) and no carefull washing ,capping etc, and 2L is a good volume for me !
I am a kegger, but always bottle the extra 4-6L in this way.
Only drawback is its not so romantic as a 'slender tall glass bottle', but hey i have gotten over it !

:beer:


----------



## scrogster (27/7/05)

A few comments on good bottles for homebrew.

1. Stubbies: I love James Squire and Monteiths stubbies, and Cooper's ones aren't too bad either.

2. 500ml bottles. I've got quite a few heavy German/Czech 500ml beer bottles, mostly from Kozel and Weihenstephan that I drank myself. These really are fantastic bottles: strong, easy to remove the labels, easy to cap. The 500ml Hansa/Schoffenhoffer bottles aren't as robust, but if you are careful they are still quite OK. I haven't managed to break one yet.

3. My favourite bottles are my old refillable 750ml CUB longnecks. My parents keep finding them in the paddock on their farm, where potatoes and onions used to be grown. The pickers must have been thirsty, given how many bottles they left lying around. These bottles are very though. I once tipped a box of them on the tiled laundry floor and cracked the tiles, but not the bottles!


----------



## SpaceMonkey (28/7/05)

barls said:


> try here
> http://daveshomebrew.com.au/index.php?opti...ntpage&Itemid=1
> [post="68876"][/post]​



Perfect, they're just round the corner from me. Will drop in on saturday and pick up the bits I need.


----------

